# Kampfgruppe Von Abt Diorama



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I simply do not have the vocabulary to describe the work of these Brits.
Check out the darn cob webs they put on the steel bridge beams in the "Bridge Capture", its about the 24th photo!!!
Way to go guys. Way to go! (In the voice of Patrick Stewart) (You know, from the National Rental car commercial) 



http://www.vonabt.co.uk/gallery.htm


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

As much as I consider using "action figures" to be "cheating" when it comes to model building, those dioramas are AWESOME!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

That is amazing!!!


----------



## flyer00jay (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow...wow


----------

